# [SOLVED] Windows 7 BSOD Frequently



## booksrule9 (Dec 22, 2009)

My Windows 7 continuously goes into BSOD, and the error log that comes up afterwords provides no support. I don't know what I might have done to trigger this, it just started earlier today. The error logs say this:

```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	00000000001102EC
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092509-16453-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-28343-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```



```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	000000000010D92A
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092609-17468-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-24640-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	0000000000111A56
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092609-16171-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-24984-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```
I am posting a zip file as described by this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

If anyone can help me out, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Frequently*

0x50 pointing to *ntfs.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Xerxes\Downloads\TSF\booksrule9\TSF_Vista_Support\122109-18142-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8be50
Debug session time: Mon Dec 21 22:59:22.375 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:52.419
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff8a10bdf58c4, 0, fffff88001a1c2bd, 5}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!memmove+2d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a10bdf58c4, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88001a1c2bd, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ef60e0
 fffff8a10bdf58c4 

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!memmove+2d
fffff880`01a1c2bd 668b040a        mov     ax,word ptr [rdx+rcx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  ccSvcHst.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800a0a8d00 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800a0a8d00)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8a0049902a4 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8a004990202
rdx=00000001074656c2 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001a1c2bd rsp=fffff8800a0a8e98 rbp=fffff8a00efbaed0
 r8=00000000000000a0  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000019
r11=fffff8a004990202 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
Ntfs!memmove+0x2d:
fffff880`01a1c2bd 668b040a        mov     ax,word ptr [rdx+rcx] ds:a000:fffff8a1`0bdf58c4=????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d3db91 to fffff80002cbff00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a0a8b98 fffff800`02d3db91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff8a1`0bdf58c4 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a0a8d00 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a0a8ba0 fffff800`02cbdfee : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`c0000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0a0a8d00 fffff880`01a1c2bd : fffff880`01abde34 fffff8a0`0e84b4c0 00000000`000000a4 fffff8a0`01ed3140 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0a0a8e98 fffff880`01abde34 : fffff8a0`0e84b4c0 00000000`000000a4 fffff8a0`01ed3140 fffff980`1eec0578 : Ntfs!memmove+0x2d
fffff880`0a0a8ea0 fffff880`01abece2 : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`07556350 fffff8a0`01ed3140 00000000`00000701 : Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x40b
fffff880`0a0a8fd0 fffff880`01ab928d : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`086b1b80 fffff880`0a0a91b0 fffff880`0a0a91f8 : Ntfs!NtfsFindStartingNode+0x452
fffff880`0a0a90a0 fffff880`01a22c0d : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`086b1b80 fffff880`0a0a9450 fffff980`1f5a9d00 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x3dd
fffff880`0a0a9280 fffff800`02ccf64a : fffff880`0a0a93c0 fffff8a0`0efbaa90 fffff980`1f5a9c98 fffff8a0`0ee6e8b0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffff880`0a0a92b0 fffff880`01a22b2f : fffff880`01a22bf0 fffff880`0a0a93c0 fffff980`1eec0000 fffff880`01ac432d : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`0a0a9390 fffff880`01abf9c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a0a95e0 fffffa80`086b1b80 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateOnNewStack+0x4f
fffff880`0a0a93f0 fffff880`0160323f : fffffa80`07555030 fffffa80`086b1b80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`078a5de0 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCreate+0x1b0
fffff880`0a0a95a0 fffff880`016222b9 : fffffa80`086b1b80 fffffa80`04f9a800 fffffa80`086b1b00 fffffa80`078a5de0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0a0a9630 fffff800`02fc0477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`02fbfed0 fffffa80`07bcf870 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`0a0a96e0 fffff800`02fb6764 : fffffa80`074cecd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07bc16f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0a0a9870 fffff800`02fbb876 : fffffa80`07bc16f0 fffff880`0a0a99f0 fffffa80`00000040 fffffa80`03cf2b40 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0a0a9970 fffff800`02fc2587 : fffffa80`078a5d00 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001001 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0a0a9a40 fffff800`02fdb2a4 : 00000000`031ae848 fffff8a0`00100001 fffff880`0a0a9b20 00000000`031ae7e8 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0a0a9ae0 fffff800`02cbf153 : fffffa80`0451f060 fffff880`0a0a9c60 00000000`031ae748 fffff880`0a0a9b88 : nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
fffff880`0a0a9b70 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!memmove+2d
fffff880`01a1c2bd 668b040a        mov     ax,word ptr [rdx+rcx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!memmove+2d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc14f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs!memmove+2d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs!memmove+2d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> r
rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1420 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff8a10bdf58c4 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff8a10bdf58c4
rip=fffff80002cbff00 rsp=fffff8800a0a8b98 rbp=fffff8800a0a8c00
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff8800a0a8d00 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=fffff6fb7e2842f0 r12=fffff8800a0a8d00 r13=fffff8a10bdf58c4
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cbff00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a0a8ba0=0000000000000050
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0a0a8b98 fffff800`02d3db91 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a0a8ba0 fffff800`02cbdfee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0a0a8d00 fffff880`01a1c2bd nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0a0a8e98 fffff880`01abde34 Ntfs!memmove+0x2d
fffff880`0a0a8ea0 fffff880`01abece2 Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x40b
fffff880`0a0a8fd0 fffff880`01ab928d Ntfs!NtfsFindStartingNode+0x452
fffff880`0a0a90a0 fffff880`01a22c0d Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x3dd
fffff880`0a0a9280 fffff800`02ccf64a Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffff880`0a0a92b0 fffff880`01a22b2f nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`0a0a9390 fffff880`01abf9c0 Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateOnNewStack+0x4f
fffff880`0a0a93f0 fffff880`0160323f Ntfs!NtfsFsdCreate+0x1b0
fffff880`0a0a95a0 fffff880`016222b9 fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0a0a9630 fffff800`02fc0477 fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`0a0a96e0 fffff800`02fb6764 nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0a0a9870 fffff800`02fbb876 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0a0a9970 fffff800`02fc2587 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0a0a9a40 fffff800`02fdb2a4 nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0a0a9ae0 fffff800`02cbf153 nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
fffff880`0a0a9b70 00000000`00000000 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a0a8b98 fffff800`02d3db91 : 00000000`00000050 fffff8a1`0bdf58c4 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a0a8d00 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a0a8ba0 fffff800`02cbdfee : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 00000000`c0000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`0a0a8d00 fffff880`01a1c2bd : fffff880`01abde34 fffff8a0`0e84b4c0 00000000`000000a4 fffff8a0`01ed3140 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a0a8d00)
fffff880`0a0a8e98 fffff880`01abde34 : fffff8a0`0e84b4c0 00000000`000000a4 fffff8a0`01ed3140 fffff980`1eec0578 : Ntfs!memmove+0x2d
fffff880`0a0a8ea0 fffff880`01abece2 : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`07556350 fffff8a0`01ed3140 00000000`00000701 : Ntfs!NtfsFindPrefixHashEntry+0x40b
fffff880`0a0a8fd0 fffff880`01ab928d : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`086b1b80 fffff880`0a0a91b0 fffff880`0a0a91f8 : Ntfs!NtfsFindStartingNode+0x452
fffff880`0a0a90a0 fffff880`01a22c0d : fffffa80`05179480 fffffa80`086b1b80 fffff880`0a0a9450 fffff980`1f5a9d00 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0x3dd
fffff880`0a0a9280 fffff800`02ccf64a : fffff880`0a0a93c0 fffff8a0`0efbaa90 fffff980`1f5a9c98 fffff8a0`0ee6e8b0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffff880`0a0a92b0 fffff880`01a22b2f : fffff880`01a22bf0 fffff880`0a0a93c0 fffff980`1eec0000 fffff880`01ac432d : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xda
fffff880`0a0a9390 fffff880`01abf9c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a0a95e0 fffffa80`086b1b80 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateOnNewStack+0x4f
fffff880`0a0a93f0 fffff880`0160323f : fffffa80`07555030 fffffa80`086b1b80 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`078a5de0 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCreate+0x1b0
fffff880`0a0a95a0 fffff880`016222b9 : fffffa80`086b1b80 fffffa80`04f9a800 fffffa80`086b1b00 fffffa80`078a5de0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0a0a9630 fffff800`02fc0477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`02fbfed0 fffffa80`07bcf870 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`0a0a96e0 fffff800`02fb6764 : fffffa80`074cecd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07bc16f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0a0a9870 fffff800`02fbb876 : fffffa80`07bc16f0 fffff880`0a0a99f0 fffffa80`00000040 fffffa80`03cf2b40 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0a0a9970 fffff800`02fc2587 : fffffa80`078a5d00 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001001 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0a0a9a40 fffff800`02fdb2a4 : 00000000`031ae848 fffff8a0`00100001 fffff880`0a0a9b20 00000000`031ae7e8 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0a0a9ae0 fffff800`02cbf153 : fffffa80`0451f060 fffff880`0a0a9c60 00000000`031ae748 fffff880`0a0a9b88 : nt!NtOpenFile+0x58
fffff880`0a0a9b70 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01155000 fffff880`011d0000   adp94xx  adp94xx.sys  Fri Dec 05 18:54:42 2008 (4939BF42)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01056000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`01056000 fffff880`01085000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffff880`03547000 fffff880`035d1000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`059e4000 fffff880`059fa000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff6000   aliide   aliide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00ffd000   amdide   amdide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`010a3000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Tue May 19 13:53:21 2009 (4A12F211)
fffff880`01468000 fffff880`014af000   amdsbs   amdsbs.sys   Fri Mar 20 14:36:03 2009 (49C3E213)
fffff880`014af000 fffff880`014ba000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`014d3000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`014d3000 fffff880`014ee000   arcsas   arcsas.sys   Wed Jan 14 14:27:37 2009 (496E3CA9)
fffff880`013a3000 fffff880`013ac000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013d6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`00900000 fffff960`00961000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fc2000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bf5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0457e000 fffff880`045d5000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Wed Jul 29 21:07:44 2009 (4A70F260)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`0457e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03120000 fffff880`0313e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`08886000 fffff880`08951000   CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Feb 13 16:19:32 2009 (4995E3E4)
fffff880`08477000 fffff880`085eb000   CAX_DPV  CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Feb 13 16:24:50 2009 (4995E522)
fffff880`08342000 fffff880`08394000   CAXHWAZL CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Feb 13 16:20:54 2009 (4995E436)
fffff880`044da000 fffff880`0456d000   ccHPx64  ccHPx64.sys  Fri Jun 19 19:28:39 2009 (4A3C1F27)
fffff960`00790000 fffff960`007b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0164c000 fffff880`01676000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`08231000 fffff880`082dd000   CHDRT64  CHDRT64.sys  Tue Jun 23 19:28:17 2009 (4A416511)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01116000 fffff880`01146000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d35000 fffff880`00d93000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`059c2000 fffff880`059c6500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00efa000   cmdide   cmdide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01cac000 fffff880`01d1f000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb6000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`059d4000 fffff880`059e4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`08993000 fffff880`089a1000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`089cb000 fffff880`089d7000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Sat Oct 17 03:22:59 2009 (4AD970D3)
fffff880`043b7000 fffff880`043d5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`043a8000 fffff880`043b7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01ddb000 fffff880`01df1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0831a000 fffff880`0833c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`089a1000 fffff880`089ad000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`089b8000 fffff880`089cb000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`089ad000 fffff880`089b8000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`08987000 fffff880`08993000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`050b0000 fffff880`051a4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`051a4000 fffff880`051ea000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0430d000 fffff880`04383000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Mon Aug 17 19:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffff880`014ee000 fffff880`01575000   elxstor  elxstor.sys  Tue Feb 03 17:52:11 2009 (4988CA9B)
fffff880`0a9c6000 fffff880`0a9e6000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Sat Aug 22 01:35:47 2009 (4A8F83B3)
fffff880`04383000 fffff880`043a8000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 19:05:31 2009 (4A89E23B)
fffff880`0a819000 fffff880`0a9c6000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Sat Aug 22 01:42:03 2009 (4A8F852B)
fffff880`01822000 fffff880`01836000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01d30000 fffff880`01d3a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01bb4000 fffff880`01bee000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01f83000 fffff880`01fcd000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`059c7000 fffff880`059d4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02c05000 fffff800`02c4e000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`05067000 fffff880`0508b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08819000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`089d7000 fffff880`089df080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`089e0000 fffff880`089ee000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0594d000 fffff880`05959000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Wed Apr 29 09:48:30 2009 (49F85AAE)
fffff880`0126d000 fffff880`01284000   HpSAMD   HpSAMD.sys   Mon May 18 19:43:49 2009 (4A11F2B5)
fffff880`03058000 fffff880`03120000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01dd2000 fffff880`01ddb000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0592f000 fffff880`0594d000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01285000 fffff880`013a3000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`04296000 fffff880`0430d000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Tue Oct 27 17:32:54 2009 (4AE76706)
fffff880`0465a000 fffff880`04d58660   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed Jun 03 14:16:49 2009 (4A26BE11)
fffff880`01575000 fffff880`01586000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffff880`08960000 fffff880`08987000   IntcHdmi IntcHdmi.sys Tue May 26 07:13:09 2009 (4A1BCEC5)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fdf000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04416000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00eaa000 fffff880`00eb3000   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:08 2009 (4A5BC3BC)
fffff880`05959000 fffff880`05968000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bbe000 fffff800`00bc8000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04643000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01c92000 fffff880`01cac000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01f58000 fffff880`01f83000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0833c000 fffff880`08341200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`085eb000 fffff880`08600000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01586000 fffff880`015a5000   lsi_fc   lsi_fc.sys   Tue Dec 09 17:46:09 2008 (493EF531)
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013f3000   lsi_sas  lsi_sas.sys  Mon May 18 20:20:23 2009 (4A11FB47)
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015b8000   lsi_sas2 lsi_sas2.sys Mon May 18 20:31:48 2009 (4A11FDF4)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015d7000   lsi_scsi lsi_scsi.sys Thu Apr 16 18:13:50 2009 (49E7AD9E)
fffff880`0842e000 fffff880`08451000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cdd000 fffff880`00d21000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`031f2000 fffff880`031f6280   mdmxsdk  mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)
fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015e3000   megasas  megasas.sys  Mon May 18 21:09:46 2009 (4A1206DA)
fffff880`01687000 fffff880`0172b000   MegaSR   MegaSR.sys   Mon May 18 21:25:54 2009 (4A120AA2)
fffff880`08951000 fffff880`08960000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`0882f000 fffff880`0883d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`059b3000 fffff880`059c2000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`08822000 fffff880`0882f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00edd000   mpio     mpio.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:01:27 2009 (4A5BCAD7)
fffff880`0313e000 fffff880`03156000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03156000 fffff880`03182000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`03182000 fffff880`031cf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`031cf000 fffff880`031f2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01262000 fffff880`0126d000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`010c7000 fffff880`010ed000   msdsm    msdsm.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`017ef000 fffff880`017fa000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01c34000 fffff880`01c92000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0428b000 fffff880`04296000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01dc0000 fffff880`01dd2000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01e06000 fffff880`01ef8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`05224000 fffff880`05230000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`083e7000 fffff880`083fa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`05230000 fffff880`0525f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04dcd000 fffff880`04de2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0347f000 fffff880`0348e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03400000 fffff880`03445000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01ef8000 fffff880`01f58000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`05268000 fffff880`0592f000   NETw1v64 NETw1v64.sys Mon Jul 20 18:33:35 2009 (4A64F0BF)
fffff880`0172b000 fffff880`0173b000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0427f000 fffff880`0428b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c4e000 fffff800`0322b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01a11000 fffff880`01bb4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`08819000 fffff880`08822000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 04:53:31 2009 (4A03F30B)
fffff880`01c2a000 fffff880`01c33000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`010ed000 fffff880`01116000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Wed May 20 02:39:40 2009 (4A13A5AC)
fffff880`0173b000 fffff880`01766000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`08394000 fffff880`083e7000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0344e000 fffff880`03474000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00ef2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e9d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`0114d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fef000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01d1f000 fffff880`01d30000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`040a7000 fffff880`0414d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`082dd000 fffff880`0831a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d21000 fffff880`00d35000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0183f000 fffff880`019e3000   ql2300   ql2300.sys   Thu Jan 22 18:05:06 2009 (4978FBA2)
fffff880`01766000 fffff880`017c5000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Mon May 18 21:18:11 2009 (4A1208D3)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0508b000 fffff880`050a6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04d92000 fffff880`04db3000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04db3000 fffff880`04dcd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0422e000 fffff880`0427f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01bf5000 fffff880`01bfe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f1000 fffff880`019fa000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d86000 fffff880`01dc0000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`08218000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04d59000 fffff880`04d92000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:30 2009 (4A16BC2E)
fffff880`01fdd000 fffff880`01ffa000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:53 2009 (4A5BC119)
fffff880`0414d000 fffff880`04158000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019f1000   SiSRaid2 SiSRaid2.sys Wed Sep 24 14:28:20 2008 (48DA86C4)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01818000   sisraid4 sisraid4.sys Wed Oct 01 17:56:04 2008 (48E3F1F4)
fffff880`01fd5000 fffff880`01fdd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04eb2000 fffff880`04f30000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Mon Jun 22 22:45:21 2009 (4A4041C1)
fffff880`0421a000 fffff880`0422e000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Mon Jun 22 22:47:54 2009 (4A40425A)
fffff880`04e1a000 fffff880`04eb2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04069000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`04185000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`01818000 fffff880`01822000   stexstor stexstor.sys Tue Feb 17 18:03:36 2009 (499B4248)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01262000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`0525f000 fffff880`05260480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01467000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Tue Jun 23 17:52:39 2009 (4A414EA7)
fffff880`034df000 fffff880`03515000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Wed Jun 24 16:19:12 2009 (4A428A40)
fffff880`03525000 fffff880`03547000   SYMFW    SYMFW.SYS    Mon Jul 06 20:29:22 2009 (4A5296E2)
fffff880`03474000 fffff880`0347f000   SymIMv   SymIMv.sys   Mon Jun 22 19:11:56 2009 (4A400FBC)
fffff880`03515000 fffff880`03525000   SYMNDISV SYMNDISV.SYS Mon Jul 06 20:33:26 2009 (4A5297D6)
fffff880`03493000 fffff880`034df000   SYMTDI   SYMTDI.SYS   Mon Jul 06 20:28:48 2009 (4A5296C0)
fffff880`05968000 fffff880`059b1000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Jun 18 22:33:58 2009 (4A3AF916)
fffff880`02001000 fffff880`021fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`04185000 fffff880`04197000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`01400000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`010a3000 fffff880`010c1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`035ec000 fffff880`03600000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`045d5000 fffff880`045fb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04643000 fffff880`04655000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`08858000 fffff880`08875000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`059b1000 fffff880`059b2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05056000 fffff880`05067000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0441f000 fffff880`04479000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0883d000 fffff880`08858000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`051ea000 fffff880`051f7000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0842d100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`00e9d000 fffff880`00eaa000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a0e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0114d000 fffff880`01155000   viaide   viaide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011f5000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fd7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00def000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01d3a000 fffff880`01d86000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`017c5000 fffff880`017ef000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`035d1000 fffff880`035ec000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01676000 fffff880`01686000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01fcd000 fffff880`01fd5000   wd       wd.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:19:55 2009 (4A5BC11B)
fffff880`00efa000 fffff880`00f9e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fad000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03445000 fffff880`0344e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`04416000 fffff880`0441f000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08451000 fffff880`08472000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04197000 fffff880`0419f000   XAudio64 XAudio64.sys Wed Apr 29 14:21:07 2009 (49F89A93)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0a800000 fffff880`0a820000   ENG64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0a852000 fffff880`0a9ff000   EX64.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04f30000 fffff880`04fa1000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01df1000 fffff880`01dff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c0c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01c0c000 fffff880`01c17000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01c17000 fffff880`01c2a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`035d1000 fffff880`035ee000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
The references to *ntfs.sys *with a 0x50 would indicate a problem with your page file, initially. However, looking more closely reveals a bit more:

```
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`014d3000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01056000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`01056000 fffff880`01085000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
```
These drivers are for your RAID card, and appear to be outdated. I recommend that you start by checking for updated drivers from Adaptec's website: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/

If that doesn't help, run an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. You'll need to reboot the system in order to run the test. It can take a while, so check back periodically to see if it finds any errors.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Frequently*

Hi - 

I can also tell you that Norton is not doing you a bit of good here. The app running at the time of the BSOD was *ccSvcHst.exe* - Symantec Service Framework.

I would run the *chkdsk /r* as suggested by *DT Roberts*, but rid your system of Norton as its 3rd party firewall can block local NETBIOS ports and cause Windows 7 & Vista system services to fail.

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## booksrule9 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Frequently*

Thanks jcgriff2, that worked! I just wonder why this wasn't happening before. I've had Norton 360 for quite a while now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Frequently*

Hi - 

The countdown to disaster caused by the firewalls in the Internet Security products differ by system based on software configuration - Windows Updates, device drivers, program installations, etc. . . I have seen some systems crippled at first boot; others a year or so in the making. There are usually signs of things to come - the application hang, followed by the app crash then in most cases, BSODs. 

The apphang that I speak of usually occurs in Windows Explorer or Internet Explorer - the screen background fading to white, the small blue circle spinning endlessly and the infamous "..Not Responding..." - top-right of screen. The apphang then turns into an appcrash after a 30000ms (30 sec) timeout is reached. Then you'll typically see the "XYZ has stopped working..." screen.

Please follow the advice given by *DT Roberts* re: the raid drivers. In addition to the 2007 drivers he mentioned, there is another from 2005 - 

```
iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 [COLOR=Red]2005[/COLOR] (439F418A)
```
These drivers do need to be updated.

Thank you for posting back.

Happy Holidays !

jcgriff2

.


----------



## booksrule9 (Dec 22, 2009)

How do I find out which drivers on the adaptec website correspond to my drivers? Not exactly knowledgeable in what I have to do to update.


----------

